# Return of the Jackalope



## OKEE2 (Dec 20, 2016)

It would be nice to see a few Jackalope in Utah.

http://www.yellowstonegate.com/2012/04/jackalope-yellowstone-grand-teton/


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I supplemented my income a couple of years by hunting and mounting jackalopes for sale to tourists in the Jackson Hole and Star Valley areas. Some of my lopes can even be found in southern Utah. I believe a specimum can still be found in Star Valley also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think these people issuing petitions understand the ramifications of their ideas.

Once one species is reintroduced, the eco-system becomes unbalanced. For example - the wolf was the only regionally extinct species to be reintroduced to Yellowstone. Because this was the only focus on reintroduction, the wolves focused all of their predatory instinct on one source of prey (elk), instead of eating a diversified diet of other animals, they just focused on one food source.

Now if this reintroduction process would have been thoughtfully considered, several species would have been reintroduced to Yellowstone to ensure the environmental impact was balanced.

Here are some of the animals that should have been included:

_-Jackalope
-Megalonyx spp
-__Mammuthus primigenius_
_-Saiga tatarica_
_-__Smilodon sp._

By reintroducing these species, the ecological impact would have been minimized and kept the ecosystem balanced.

(mic drop)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here we go again, fake news. The picture is of a Whitetail Jackalope that is not found in any states west of the Mississippi. The Mt Jackalope, a larger more aggressive beast, can still be found in some remote isolated regions in the Rockies, but market hunting pressure brought their numbers down and now days one is lucky to experience a sighting.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

eace:In my hippie days I seen lots of them in the west desert. :hippie:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Here we go again, fake news. The picture is of a Whitetail Jackalope that is not found in any states west of the Mississippi. The Mt Jackalope, a larger more aggressive beast, can still be found in some remote isolated regions in the Rockies, but market hunting pressure brought their numbers down and now days one is lucky to experience a sighting.


 That was very observant BP. I didn't even notice that it was a whitetailed jackalope. But by golly, you are right.

Last year I was hunting the Newfoundland Mtns for Himalayan Snow**** and stumbled across a mountain jackalope. "Larger" is an understatement. I seriously thought it was a deer running on the hillside until I saw the little round poopies he left where he was bedded down, then logic took over and I realized what I just saw.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to hunt these in '08 on Antelope, Gunnison and Fremont islands. I used the largest small game caliber that was available at the time, it was a Winchester 32-20. And they would barely put the jackalope down. Slow, slow bullet, the jackalopes could usually outrun the slug. Glad they're coming back, I miss those days....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.45, your post reminded me of a true lie I once was never told:


Ladies and gentlemen, skinny and stout,
I'll tell you a tale that I know nothing about;
The admission is free, so pay at the door,
Now pull up a chair and sit on the floor.

One sunny day in the middle of the night,
Two dead boys got up to fight.
Back to back they faced each other,
Drew their swords and shot eachother.

A blind man came to watch the fair play, 
A mute man came to shout "Hooray!"
A deaf policeman heard the noise and
Came with a knight stick and killed those two dead boys.

He lived on the corner in the middle of the block,
In a two-story house on a vacant lot;
A man with no legs came walking by,
and kicked the lawman hard in the thigh.

He crashed through a wall without making a sound, 
Into a dry creek bed and suddenly drowned;
The long black hearse came to cart him away, 
But he ran for his life and is still gone today.

If you don't believe this lie is true,
ask the blind man, he saw it too.


----------

